# New World - First ever tank



## Crude (Nov 8, 2011)

Would love to see a close up shot now that the water has all cleared up. Looks great. Any plans for stocking?

Bump: I take it back, got some great close-ups in your video.

Bump: I take it back, got some great close-ups in your video.


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

Yes the water cleared pretty much around day 2-3. Now there is still some colour from the wood and dirt that is only visible when lights are off, but that doesn't bother me so much. It gives my jungle kind of a charm haha. Regarding livestock, just few shrimps and 3-4 fish (still thinking what)...


----------



## forksnbolts (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks like you are off to a good start.


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

forksnbolts said:


> Looks like you are off to a good start.


Sorry for the late reply.

Yes I am off to a good start, I even got the *episode 1 out on my Youtube channel* 3 weeks ago, and *episode 2 will be out on Sunday*...


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

Ladies and gents Episode 2 is out, enjoy


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Great video, healthy plants and inhabitants. Snail and shrimp poop = bio gold. Your pruning/thinning technique and knowing how to adjust flow/position through bar position to optimize tank is excellent.


----------



## LittleBee (Apr 11, 2012)

What a beautiful tank! Wonderful job!!


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

DaveKS said:


> Great video, healthy plants and inhabitants. Snail and shrimp poop = bio gold. Your pruning/thinning technique and knowing how to adjust flow/position through bar position to optimize tank is excellent.



Well for sure is bio gold haha, my fish is arriving today plus two more shrimps and that should be it, it is enough for 8 gallon tank.


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

and he is finally here...photo is in attachment, and no he is not black haha its just that the background was so bright


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

he is adjusting good to the new aquarium, it took him almost 5 days and what really helped was adding a lot of cattapa leaves extract that i boiled from leaves, that really relaxed him and he is a different fish now...just a few photos from last night


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

Ladies and gents new episode is out. Enjoy



Together with this nano aquarium series I have started preparing and I hope I will start recording in few days a new series. Its a top secret for now, and I hope trailer for the new series will be out in 10-15 days.


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

Finally new episode is here


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

Really beautiful videos!


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

evil8 said:


> Really beautiful videos!


Thanks and I really enjoyed filming it. It is really calming to just observe and record, because its not like I can tell the actors what to do haha. Me and my camera are just observers.


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

Pompiduk said:


> Thanks and I really enjoyed filming it. It is really calming to just observe and record, because its not like I can tell the actors what to do haha. Me and my camera are just observers.


I did one decent video last year. I've been meaning to get back to it. I went through a span of depression from about mid-year last year until recently. My tanks really suffered through that time, but now things are coming back.


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

evil8 said:


> I did one decent video last year. I've been meaning to get back to it. I went through a span of depression from about mid-year last year until recently. My tanks really suffered through that time, but now things are coming back.


Well i also started all this Youtube channel thing because I lost my job due to corona. So far enjoy filming, not getting as many views as I would like but I guess my channel will blow up in the future (i really hope so haha), so I just have to put hard work and keep posting videos.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2020)

nice videos


----------



## platipus (Jul 19, 2020)

Pompiduk said:


> Well i also started all this Youtube channel thing because I lost my job due to corona. So far enjoy filming, not getting as many views as I would like but I guess my channel will blow up in the future (i really hope so haha), so I just have to put hard work and keep posting videos.





Very nice videos. Easy to watch. Good music, style and notation. I hope you keep doing them.


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

platipus said:


> Very nice videos. Easy to watch. Good music, style and notation. I hope you keep doing them.


Thanks for kind words. Yes I will keep doing them and depending how the channel develops I am even considering to do it full time. So far its going very good I had 100 days anniversary yesterday and already at 408 subs.

I am just editing EP5 and it should be out soon.


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

New Episode is out, enjoy


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

Posted last Friday. enjoy.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the update. I love watching these style videos. Makes for some enjoyable viewing.


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

Econde said:


> Thanks for the update. I love watching these style videos. Makes for some enjoyable viewing.


Thanks for watching and I will continue making them, i really enjoy it.


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

On Friday new episode was released. Enjoy


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

Pompiduk said:


> Thanks and I really enjoyed filming it. It is really calming to just observe and record, because its not like I can tell the actors what to do haha. Me and my camera are just observers.


That is really great film work. I felt like David Attenborough should be doing the voice over!


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

Pompiduk said:


> Thanks and I really enjoyed filming it. It is really calming to just observe and record, because its not like I can tell the actors what to do haha. Me and my camera are just observers.


That is really great film work. I felt like David Attenborough should be doing the voice over!


----------

